# How to force ViP211 guide update?



## GFROSS (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry if this has been covered previously. I don't have a phone connection anywhere near my 211. How can I force a guide update other than pulling the plug? Will the guide update if it is left powered off overnight?

TIA


----------



## howie14 (Apr 10, 2007)

GFROSS said:


> Sorry if this has been covered previously. I don't have a phone connection anywhere near my 211. How can I force a guide update other than pulling the plug? Will the guide update if it is left powered off overnight?
> 
> TIA


If you move ahead in the guide all the way to its end, a window will open up asking if you want a manual download. You can also set a time for it to download each night through setup.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

howie14 said:


> If you move ahead in the guide all the way to its end, a window will open up asking if you want a manual download.


Not always. You can also run a checkswitch ( menu 6-1-1) when it is done and you exit, it will reboot and download the guide data. Only way to "force" it. Best bet is to let it update overnight.

S~


----------



## igot2gonow (Aug 18, 2007)

In the guide, key in 999 and press the right arrow key. That should force a download. If not reset the receiver. If that doesnt work do a check switch. If your still having problem you have a signal loss problem.


----------

